# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Открылся новый чат доступный по гостевому Byfly !!!

## Katrina Eclair

Открылся новый чат доступный по гостевому Byfly !!!r:
Преимущества чата: 
1. Отсутствие тормозов в не зависимости от количества пользователей ! 
2. Огромный набор анимированных смайликов (более 1700) в разрешении вашего рабочего стола (не забивают ваш экран мешая общаться) ! 
3. Возможность узнать информацию о интересующем пользователе включая фото двумя кликами мышки ! 
4. Возможность публикации картинок и фото просто перетаскивая их мышкой на окно чата ! 
5. Игры: мафия, викторина 
6. Возможность создавать свои каналы и приглашать в них друзей ! 
7. Канал в котором на халяву можно качать фильмы ! 
8. Доска обьявлений ! 
8. Коректный и справедливый коллектив администрации ! 
9. Весёлые и общительные пользователи, регулярные чатки и прочее прочее ... 
Недостатки чата : 
1. Необходимо скачать и установить клиент 

Как к нам попасть: 
1. Скачайте клиент по ссылке: 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
2. В конце установки вас попросят ввести адрес сервера, введите: 93.84.115.207 порт оставьте стандартным 9740 
3. Выберите себе ник и дождитесь одобрения его модератором. 
4. Общайтесь на здоровье !

----------


## Sanych

*Вопросег:* 



> Как к нам попасть:
> 1. Скачайте клиент, либо по ссылке:


Где ссылка???

----------


## Sanych

*CommFort* — клиент-серверная программа, предназначенная для коммуникаций в домашней или корпоративной сети.
*
Текстовая связь*
CommFort сочетает в себе всё, что необходимо для текстовой связи между пользователями: канальную архитектуру, обмен сообщениями, анимированные смайлы, доску объявлений.
Обмен изображениями

CommFort позволяет быстро, удобно и эффективно обмениваться изображениями. Вставляемые в общий, приватный каналы или в сообщения изображения автоматически сжимаются для обеспечения максимального удобства при минимальной нагрузке на сеть.
Передача файлов

CommFort позволяет обмениваться файлами и папками с максимально возможной скоростью и удобством. Просто перетащите мышкой необходимые файлы или папки на изображение пользователя в списке — и начнётся передача. Продвинутые механизмы буферизации позволят максимально эффективно использовать ресурсы сети с пропускной способностью от 32 Кб/с до 1000 Мб/с. Система докачки позволит завершить передачу файлов даже в случае обрыва связи между пользователями на время до 5 минут.

*Голосовая связь*
CommFort обеспечивает прямую голосовую связь между двумя пользователями. Оптимизация для высокоскоростных сетей позволила добиться высочайшего качества голосовой связи при минимальных временных задержках.

----------


## Katrina Eclair

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
вот ССЫЛКА,для скачки!!!!!!

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, и кто туда уже рванул?

----------


## Sanych

Я поставил, но он у меня ошибку выдает. Не знаю почему.

----------


## Katrina Eclair

не должно!..всё норм..качаешь оттуда последний клиент, запускаешь, вводишь настройку и всё..он работать должен!
 ВСЕ ВОПРОСЫ Я ВЫСЛУШАЮ!)

----------


## Asteriks

Я не пойду, но интересно, чем тот чат живёт. Небось любовь-морковь и всякое такое, как на Гродненском. Роли есть там какие?

----------


## Sanych

В общем поставил я чат. Ну чат и чат. просто в суперах там подруга моя Katrina Eclair

----------


## Sanych

Ну давай супермодер. Теперь поделись как там основными функциями пользоваться. Как в викторину поиграть, как фотки смотреть и тому подобное.

----------


## HARON

Катя-Молния??!!!

----------


## Pasha_49

Хм... Интересно. Наконец-то чат запустили. Чат как и на сетях. Надеюсь фалы он тоже передает)
А чего сервер для чата 93.84.115.207 ? Если по ссылке [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] которую вы дали, там написан сервер hub.belobmen.ru а это другой ip(93.84.113.171). И страницы разные

----------


## Sanych

Вот и думал про Сети+ Там всегда комфорт стоял

----------


## Katrina Eclair

короче слушай))...там есть каналы, в которые я могу тебя пригласить..то бишь викторина, мафия, фотографии...а фотографии ты можешь кидать свои и потом их другие смотрят и если хотят комментят) и тоже самое наоборот..ты скажи под каким ником??

*Чат совершенно не похож на Гродненски*..сама в Гродненском я есть, давно, но *Комфорт совсем другая штука))* когда перезнакомишься со всеми - становится круто..вон мы чатки собираем, встречаемся вживую..круто)) я не жалею, что там есть)

_Katrina Eclair добавил 08.12.2009 в 20:07_
ставить *ТОЛЬКО ТОТ СЕРВЕР,КОТОРЫЙ ПРОПИСАН У МЕНЯ!!!*....а прога как в Сетях, но эта прога на многое способна!

----------


## Pasha_49

А чего именно этот сервер? Чего не тот?

----------


## Sanych

Katrina Eclair, там кроме этих двух фильмов, ещё были какие-нибудь???? И можно ли файлы отправлять напрямую через чат??

----------


## ignat

А долго ждать одобрения модерации???

----------


## Katrina Eclair

Потому что это сервер совсем другой проги!

----------


## ignat

Не, заценил - очень классно!!! Добавил новый канал (Жодино))))

----------


## Katrina Eclair

ага супер..я так зависла там..даже чатки меня радуют..мы так зажигали)))

----------


## ignat

Чатом даволен ППЦ!!!! вещь классная. Теперь и Seti+ нам не почём)))

----------


## Katrina Eclair

я в сетях не сижу,но там просто народа больше, и толку от этого почти никакого...просто что получается все по личкам ныкаются...вот) а тут мы все))

----------


## ignat

> ага супер..я так зависла там..даже чатки меня радуют..мы так зажигали)))


Да, я тебя там частенько видел))))))

----------


## Katrina Eclair

где ты меня частенько видел? в чате?...а я про наши реальные встречи))

----------


## ignat

Вопрос на засыпку для  Katrina Eclair. Почему он перестал работать????

----------


## ignat

Короче я разобрался!!!! Что-то  с серваком!!!! Но у меня есть ещё 2 сервера, в которых нороду хватает!!!

Один вот: hub.belobmen.ru  --- там народуууууу))))

----------


## Katrina Eclair

на белобмене я знаю, что куча народу, но я хочу, чтобы наш чат развивался тоже...вот.......а теперь у нас всё норм..с СЕРВАКОМ БЫЛИ ТЕХНИЧЕСКИЕ НЕПОЛАДКИ!!!!..так что приходи снова к нам!....

----------


## BiZ111

Спасибо, но я пас   Детские сопли сплошные в чатах

----------


## Sanych

Подведём итоги промежуточные что бы не искать по всей теме. Пока определились 3 адреса. Сам - commfort.net. 2 - 93.84.115.207 и 3 - hub.belobmen.ru Может кто ещё знает адреса??

----------


## KarsifaR

Какая версия комфорта нада для того чтобы сидеть в чате то

----------


## Sanych

На текущий момент последняя версия 5.20

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Ай, там нечего делать, зборище школоты, гопоты и всякой нечисти, все выеживаются и т.д.

----------

